# Compiz macht kleinere Probleme (mplayer+minimieren/max.+...)

## doedel

Ich bastle jetzt schon seit Tagen an meinem Asus X50SL herum um die ati-drivers hinzubekommen und compiz-fusion zum Laufen zu bekommen. Tut auch soweit recht gut, nur sind da noch ein paar kleinere Dinge, von denen mich drei ganz ordentlich stören.

Zum einen, der mplayer läuft nicht richtig. Die VOs gl, gl2, x11 und vidix bringen alle keine ordentliche Leistung, ruckeln, flimmern und können teilweise kein Vollbild ordentlich darstellen. xv war bisher immer das einzige Ausgabemodul welches wirklich ordentlich ging. 

Da aber mplayer mit xv im Fenster ordentlich flimmert und den mplayer fast zum abschmieren bringt (lädt ewig, oft mehrere zehn sekunden lang leere Fenster und nur Ton...) und nur im Vollbild tut, habe ich mal danach gesucht und einen Patch entdeckt. Diesen habe ich per Portage mit dem mplayer, welcher in der Version des Ebuilds dieser Seite kommt, installiert. Doch das hat nur geringfügig geholfen, jetzt läuft's zwar flüssiger und der mplayer spinnt nicht so viel herum, aber es ist immer noch beschissen, flimmert recht stark.

Das Gleiche Problem besteht mit dem VLC-Player, dazu habe ich aber noch nicht grossartig gesucht, das der für mich eher die allerletzte Notlösung darstellt und ich unbedingt den mplayer haben will.

Das zweite Problem, was mich wirklich ordentlich stört, ist die Reaktion wenn man Fenster maximieren will oder von der Taskleiste wieder aufmachen will. Das dauert jedes mal ca 1 Sekunde, habe auch recht viel dazu gefunden und kann mir aber keinen Reim darauf machen, was denn nun helfen könnte, da es hierfür anscheinend viele Lösungen gibt (also auch viele verschiedene Probleme) gibt.

Darum hoffe ich, dass jemand, der von compiz etwas Ahnung hat (mein erster ernsthafter Versuch compiz hinzubekommen, ich habe so gut wie gar Keine) hier mal zusammengefasst/stichpunktartig aufzählen könnte, wo man nachgucken sollte. Die Einzelheiten bekomme ich schon zusammen und wenn's klemmt kann ich ja immer noch nachfragen. Es geht im Moment eben nur darum, dass ich keine Ahnung habe wo ich mit der Fehlersuche beginnen kann, so dass es einnigermassen sinnvoll ist und ich mir nicht meine tagelange Bastelei zerschiesse.

Achja, yakuake klemmt auch ein wenig beim Öffnen, nicht ganz so lange, wie ein Fester, aber ein wenig, was ich aber weniger tragisch finde. Ich glaube, das zählt zum selben Problem, wie das mit den Fenstern.

Das Dritte ist die Größenänderung von Fenstern. Das geht auch nur verzögert. Ich habe im ccsm unter Resize Window/General eingestellt, dass er das mit "Rectangle" machen soll, so sehe ich schonmal beim Größe ändern in hellblau das "neue Fenster" (also die neue Größe) und dann dauert es nochmal einen kurzen Moment, bis sich das Fenster ändert.

Dann sind noch die Sachen, die mir aufgefallen sind:

Ich verwende fusion-icon, aber in meiner KDE Tray Leiste gibt es kein icon  :Very Happy:  nur ein weisses Blatt mit einem roten X drin, sieht etwas komisch aus, ist aber vorläufig erstmal Nebensache, wird gemacht wenns grad reinpasst  :Wink: 

Fenster Desktop zu Desktop verschieben habe ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen.

Die Anzahl der Desktops ist anscheinend vierfach wenn ich wieder auf kwin umstelle (4 habe ich im compiz). Gibt es ein Script welches beim umschalten IMMER aufgerufen wird, so dass ich mir per shell-Script oder dcop oder so etwas basteln kann, dass im kwin auch wieder nur 4 Desktops sind?

Gibt es die Möglichkeit NUR die KDE-Menüleiste leicht transparent zu machen?

Hier noch einige Informationen zu meinem System:

im fusion-icon ist emerald als Window Decorator eingestellt und compiz als Window Manager.

lspci: http://nopaste.info/30ee0dda22.html

dmesg: http://nopaste.info/a6d00db4e7.html

xorg.conf: http://nopaste.info/ae01bb139b.html (Diese stammt noch teilweise aus einem Debian, auf dem die ati-drivers auf dem selben Laptop wunderbar liefen, compiz hatte ich da nie getestet.)

xorg log: http://nopaste.info/f434da8f92.html

emerge info: http://nopaste.info/d9352c4052.html

```

Installierte Software (Auszug ;)

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.5.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.7.8  USE="-gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/ccsm-0.7.8-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-0.1  USE="gtk qt4" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.9-r1  USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama -arts -debug -xcomposite" 23,702 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0  USE="xinerama -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.7.8  USE="-gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.7.8  USE="emerald kde -gnome -unsupported" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542  USE="acpi -debug" 0 kB

```

Wenn noch irgendwas an Informationen fehlen sollte, bitte sagen  :Smile: 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hierbei helfen!

----------

## Max Steel

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Ich bastle jetzt schon seit Tagen an meinem Asus X50SL herum um die ati-drivers hinzubekommen und compiz-fusion zum Laufen zu bekommen. Tut auch soweit recht gut, nur sind da noch ein paar kleinere Dinge, von denen mich drei ganz ordentlich stören.
> 
> Zum einen, der mplayer läuft nicht richtig. Die VOs gl, gl2, x11 und vidix bringen alle keine ordentliche Leistung, ruckeln, flimmern und können teilweise kein Vollbild ordentlich darstellen. xv war bisher immer das einzige Ausgabemodul welches wirklich ordentlich ging. 
> 
> Da aber mplayer mit xv im Fenster ordentlich flimmert und den mplayer fast zum abschmieren bringt (lädt ewig, oft mehrere zehn sekunden lang leere Fenster und nur Ton...) und nur im Vollbild tut, habe ich mal danach gesucht und einen Patch entdeckt. Diesen habe ich per Portage mit dem mplayer, welcher in der Version des Ebuilds dieser Seite kommt, installiert. Doch das hat nur geringfügig geholfen, jetzt läuft's zwar flüssiger und der mplayer spinnt nicht so viel herum, aber es ist immer noch beschissen, flimmert recht stark.
> ...

 

Es kann sein das vieler deiner Probleme nicht auf Compiz, oder mplayer oder sonstwas basieren, sondern auf deine Grafikkarte, bzw. deren Treiber.

Bei mir läuft eine NVidia Geforce 6200 mit compiz-fusion, kde und mplayer ohne Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> Das zweite Problem, was mich wirklich ordentlich stört, ist die Reaktion wenn man Fenster maximieren will oder von der Taskleiste wieder aufmachen will. Das dauert jedes mal ca 1 Sekunde, habe auch recht viel dazu gefunden und kann mir aber keinen Reim darauf machen, was denn nun helfen könnte, da es hierfür anscheinend viele Lösungen gibt (also auch viele verschiedene Probleme) gibt.
> 
> Darum hoffe ich, dass jemand, der von compiz etwas Ahnung hat (mein erster ernsthafter Versuch compiz hinzubekommen, ich habe so gut wie gar Keine) hier mal zusammengefasst/stichpunktartig aufzählen könnte, wo man nachgucken sollte. Die Einzelheiten bekomme ich schon zusammen und wenn's klemmt kann ich ja immer noch nachfragen. Es geht im Moment eben nur darum, dass ich keine Ahnung habe wo ich mit der Fehlersuche beginnen kann, so dass es einnigermassen sinnvoll ist und ich mir nicht meine tagelange Bastelei zerschiesse.
> 
> Achja, yakuake klemmt auch ein wenig beim Öffnen, nicht ganz so lange, wie ein Fester, aber ein wenig, was ich aber weniger tragisch finde. Ich glaube, das zählt zum selben Problem, wie das mit den Fenstern.
> ...

 

Auch hier dürfte deine Graka der Problemherd sein.

[QOUTE]Dann sind noch die Sachen, die mir aufgefallen sind:

Ich verwende fusion-icon, aber in meiner KDE Tray Leiste gibt es kein icon  :Very Happy:  nur ein weisses Blatt mit einem roten X drin, sieht etwas komisch aus, ist aber vorläufig erstmal Nebensache, wird gemacht wenns grad reinpasst  :Wink: 

Fenster Desktop zu Desktop verschieben habe ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen.[/QUOTE]

[QOUTE]Die Anzahl der Desktops ist anscheinend vierfach wenn ich wieder auf kwin umstelle (4 habe ich im compiz). Gibt es ein Script welches beim umschalten IMMER aufgerufen wird, so dass ich mir per shell-Script oder dcop oder so etwas basteln kann, dass im kwin auch wieder nur 4 Desktops sind?

Gibt es die Möglichkeit NUR die KDE-Menüleiste leicht transparent zu machen?[/QUOTE]

DAs liegt vorallem daran das kwin 4 Desktops einstellt und compiz 4 Desktops mit jeweils 4 virtuellen Desktops, zumindest per Default.

Ich habe es gelöst indem ich die Desktops auf 1 und die virtuellen Desktops in die Gewünschte Richtung (horizontal) eingestellt habe.

Allerdings ist es dann so sobald ich auf kwin stelle habe ich nurnoch einen Desktop <.< Und der Umschalter in der Kicker-Leiste zeigt immer nur ein Fenster an. Deshalb habe ich den ausgeschaltet und setze dafür reines Kubus-umschalten ein.

Es ist nicht ganz einfach mit Ati-karten und deren Treiber soetwas hinzubekommen, da die Linux-Treiber von ati doch sehr buggy sind.

----------

